

DIY Electric Car Breaks World Record Going 624 Miles on One Charge - MikeCapone
http://www.treehugger.com/files/2010/05/diy-electric-car-mira-ev-japan-world-record-624-miles-one-charge-battery.php

======
pragmatic
"If they can do it, big automakers should definitely be able to do it."

Does anyone understand engineering as a economic activity? It's not whether
you "can do it" it's whether you can do it in a reproducible and economically
feasible fashion. That means reliability down the road (10 years, 100,000
miles) not "yeah we did it one time, take that big auto".

